# Britney Spears's 'kabbalah water birth'



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Am I the only one to see this? I got this link from someone who sent it to me for the entertainment value (OK, I'll 'fess up. It was actually sent to me by my dh, a rabbi, who added a line that he was going to 'bless the tub' before the birth. :LOL). Anyway, glad she's planning a waterbirth (if this report can be trusted), but with $3,800 worth of 'Kabbalah water'?!?!?!?! I could think of a lot better things to spend my money on!

Link


----------



## Undercover Hippie (Sep 7, 2004)

I did see this! I picked up US Weekly in the line at the grocery store the other day. It said that she had a team of nurses on call 24-7 because she was so scared about her pregnancy ever since her bleeding episode this spring. And it also said she is scared of the pain of birth, and wants a water birth because it's supposed to ease the pain. And of course the $38oo Kabbalah water...

I dunno, I think she is







and I see her going for an epidural at the earliest opportunity. But hopefully I am wrong and her birth will be an amazing, life-changing event for her and we will see greater maturity and depth from her afterwards in her new life as a mother.


----------



## MrsMoe (May 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adenlilysmama*
I did see this! I picked up US Weekly in the line at the grocery store the other day. It said that she had a team of nurses on call 24-7 because she was so scared about her pregnancy ever since her bleeding episode this spring. And it also said she is scared of the pain of birth, and wants a water birth because it's supposed to ease the pain. And of course the $38oo Kabbalah water...

I dunno, I think she is







and I see her going for an epidural at the earliest opportunity. But hopefully I am wrong and her birth will be an amazing, life-changing event for her and we will see greater maturity and depth from her afterwards in her new life as a mother.


Getting an epidural does not make a woman immature...


----------



## mamimapster (Oct 27, 2004)

I could bring her a bunch of bottles of yummy chi-town water for half the price! :LOL
Maybe if Your Dh were asked to bless the water (I'm jewish so I know this is ridiculous)he might be offered a small, but generous honorarium?
If so 3,800 buys a lot of Shabbos Kugel


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsMoe*
Getting an epidural does not make a woman immature...

I think you are reading into this something not there. I think few would argue that Britney's behavior has not been immature. One can only hope that birth and motherhood will be a life transforming experience that brings about a greater maturity.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Britney herself has been known as immature. Weather she gets the epi or not doesn't change the point that she's been acting like a spoiled drama queen since her Mickey Mouse Club days.

Hopefully motherhood will straiten her up.

But from the going trend in pop-culture celeb parenthood, I highly doubt it...


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

Just think of all the icky stuff that'll be floating in that expensive water at the end of the birth... Plain water would have been fine, Britney. *rolleyes* And if she's that terrified of birth, she should spend that money on a good doula. That can do a lot more for the pain than a tub of water.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

I wonder if she's gonna poop roses when she pushes?


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I hope she has a beautiful birth and healthy baby!


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

It figures that someone would post a cool article about Britney wanting a water birth and people have to pipe in and insult her. At least she is looking forward and trying to find a way to ease the pain of birth. The cost of the water is obsolete IMHO. $3800 is a drop in the bucket for her. If she wants to spend her money on special water, then so be it. Besides how do we know if she has a doula or not? We don't know what other steps she is taking twords her birth.

I really hope her birth goes smoothly. And no matter what happens there is no doubt in my mind that giving birth to her child will have a huge impact on her life. I don't know too many mothers whos lives weren't changed by such a wonderful experience.

Rather people think she is immature or not is beside the point. No one here knows her on a personal level. All people know is what the media presents for us to know. With as much pressure as she is under being in the public eye she is sure to make some stupid immature mistakes.

Also, a quote from PuppyFluffer on being respectful of someone evethough they aren't a member of this community:

Quote:

I think it is fine to speculate about what someone may do but it is against the user agreement to name call or cast suspicion. It is ok to state that you hope someone will breastfeed their child or leave a son intact etc but it is not ok to make disparaging remarks about someone.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

yeah I am suprised that she didn't march up to the Elective Cesarian signup sheet and put her name down in big red letters.

I'm glad she doesn't think herself too posh to push

I hope she gets the labour she wants. All women deserve that.

I want the # to her plastic surgeon when she's done. *jiggles her belly pouch that hasn't dissaperared*


----------



## MamaTaraX (Oct 5, 2004)

The article itself is rather distasteful, though, I couldn't expect much more. I'm glad to hear of her birth plans, i've been wondering fora while. I tried to get a copy of People where they did her baby shower, hoping she'd talk about the birth but I went back to get one and found they were replaced with the new week. I'm not so sure about blessed Kabbalah water, but hey, Demi Moore only washes her hair with Evian water. She spends something like $40,000a year to pour wateron her tresses. Maybe Britney should take a hint and have an Evian birth. Think ofthe endorsement deals!







Seriously, I thought it kicked @ss that Julia Roberts was planning a home waterbirth for her twins. Didn't turn out that way (I had a feeling it wouldn't as soon as I heard), but it was great to see big headlines about the safety of waterbirth and the sanctity of birth itself. I hope that Britney has a beautiful, life-affirming birth experience. I hope it's blissed-out and that it changes her like it changes all women. I hope she grows up, though a slew of nannies and trainers might keep her immature. Shoot, I'd be a different personwith all that kind of "help", that's for sure!

When I found out she was pregnant, I actually wrote a letter to her about doulas and the power of birth. I never mailed it because I figured it wouldn't get to her. I wrote it in the hopes of telling her that being a young mama can be great and that birth is a view-shatting experience, to be savoredand treasured and fullyexperienced. I wish I'd mailed it. Maybe someone else did though since she's going the water route. The only sad thing is that she's probaly going the water route because waterbirth is "in" right now...BUT...I'm the Eternal Optimist and I say "Right on!". Waterbirth should always be in. Empowered birth should always be "in". So here's to Britney having an awesome birth. Ifwe're lucky they'll film it and it'll be on th einternet 24 hrs post-partum







Woudln't it be great to see a celebrity's rockin natural birth? Show people that eventhe posh and prissy can do it, so they can to! (**joking about a video being on the internet, please don't jump me**)

Namaste, Tara
mama to Doodle (6), Butterfly (2), and Rythm (due at home 1/06)


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm surprised, too. I would have thought shew'd be an elective c-section type, or at least an epidural at the hospital doors type.

I hope it goes well, could be some great publicity for natural birth - because she's not really seen as an alternative hippy type of person.


----------



## Neptune2 (Aug 24, 2005)

That is a funny one!
Britney is Britney. Do we know if she is habving a boy or a girl???


----------



## GruppieGirl (Feb 19, 2002)

I spent the afternoon at the salon reading trashy magazines. They said that she is planning a C-section.


----------



## Undercover Hippie (Sep 7, 2004)

Just to clarify my thoughts again now that I'm not nak...

I have read and seen many "exclusive interviews" and projects about Britney and feel that yes, she is immature. I think it a fairly accurate perception, because all of these projects have been things that she has agreed to and had power over, and therefore it is how she is choosing to be portrayed. I am not judging her because of that. I think most of us were pretty immature at her age, when we were newly married and only had ourselves to think about. The life-changing events involved with becoming a mother will hopefully bring her to a new level of happiness, depth, and maturity--no matter how she becomes a mother.

I am happy to hear that Britney is planning a water birth. I hope it goes well for her, especially because if it does I imagine she will do lots of interviews about it (since she seems to like sharing the personal details of her life) and it will help to make natural birth/water birth more well-known and acceptable in the mainstream. I also hope that she has good support people with her, because so far she has seemed very fearful of her pregnancy/upcoming labor and that is not the best mindset to go into labor with... it is those fears and the way that she seems a little clueless that made me think she would get an epidural when she begins labor, no matter what her water birth plans may be. If you are not in the best emotional place when you go into labor, if you are not informed and supported and loved by those who are with you, than no amount of water (Kaballah-blessed or not) will ease the fear and pain and all the interventions will begin. It has nothing to do with immaturity, it's just the standard of care here unfortunately. I'm drawing from personal experience, and that's what I meant in my PP although I didn't express it well at all obviously.

So, I wish her a beautiful birth, a healthy baby (to the PP wondering about gender, I read she dropped $10,000 on baby boy clothes only last week) and I also think we are all







for spending this much of our time debating over Britney Spear's labor!


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

I hope everything works out for her...she can certainly afford any kind of birth she wants...


----------



## LacieD (Feb 21, 2005)

I've heard the elective c-section story, too--who knows what she'll end up doing! Seems that everyone is reporting that they're planning on filming the birth and having some sort of special about it, though--if that's really the case, I hope she does have her waterbirth, 'cause heck, if Britney does it, then everyone will want to, and that's a good thing, right?


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adenlilysmama*
Just to clarify my thoughts again now that I'm not nak...

I have read and seen many "exclusive interviews" and projects about Britney and feel that yes, she is immature. I think it a fairly accurate perception, because all of these projects have been things that she has agreed to and had power over, and therefore it is how she is choosing to be portrayed. I am not judging her because of that. I think most of us were pretty immature at her age, when we were newly married and only had ourselves to think about. !

Yes. I'll confess that I watched her truly dreadful reality show







: (which was horrifying but couldn't even be classified as a guilty pleasure) and immature would be a nice way of putting it. I hope she does succeed in her waterbirth but if she doesn't I hope she won't go around putting out the idea that it failed because birth is too hard or something to that effect.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I just read yesterday at the dentist that she has already planned her c-section...


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

the whole kabbalah water thing is interesting, but how on earth would they warm up all that water? I don't think she's planning a waterbirth. Not at all. I don't see her as the type to want something like that. Then again, I'm eager to be surprised!


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 16, 2005)

I also read in US Weekly







: that she's already got her c-section planned. It didn't mention any legitimate medical reason for the c-section so I assume it's for her convenience.

Kathleen


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

Oh, C'mon, Kathleen, what about the medical "fact" that a cesarean will help keep your girlie parts all tight and young? That you'll never experience incontinence later on if you have a cesarean?










/sarcasm


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Yeah...and as an extra bonus, you might be lucky enough to lose all the feeling in those parts. I've got next to no bladder sensation right now, and I'm none too sure what everything else will be like (way too sore right now to try to find out). Why, why, why does everyone think c-sections are the "easy" way??


----------



## MamaTaraX (Oct 5, 2004)

You get to stay all tight and young AND if you're lucky and rich you can have a plastic surgeon hook youup with a little nip/tuck while they're in there









Namaste, Tara
mama to Doodle (6), Butterfly (2), and Rythm (due at home 1/06)


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 16, 2005)

wanted to add...it doesn't really surprise me that she's already got it all planned out. Didn't her kabballah buddy Madonna also schedule her two sections? Not sure of the details on that, so I may be wrong.

Believe me, having had a section five years ago, I really wouldn't wish it on anyone and I think it totally sends the wrong message to her young fans. Not to mention marrying a man who left his very pregnant girlfriend and his other young child also send the wrong message, but that maybe another topic


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pamamidwife*
... what about the medical "fact" that a cesarean will help keep your girlie parts all tight and young? That you'll never experience incontinence later on if you have a cesarean?

Seriously, pamamidwife, is that true?

I have had four homebirths, vaginally, and I am now in the menopause, and I honestly do not have any incontinence problems......kegel,kegel,kegel...

But for most women, is that true? Just asking, not wanting to hijack the thread or anything...


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ferrum97*
Didn't her kabballah buddy Madonna also schedule her two sections?

I had read that Madonna had her first caesarean section surgery because of FTP, and her second for placenta praevia.

But who really knows about these people!

I had also read that most of the caesareans in the celebrity community are scheduled not just for vanity, but because of Herpes outbreaks...







, but then I do have a friend who delivered her #5 at home with an unexpected (?how can that be?) Herpes outbreak - ! He is just fine.


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *applejuice*
Seriously, pamamidwife, is that true?

I have had four homebirths, vaginally, and I am now in the menopause, and I honestly do not have any incontinence problems......kegel,kegel,kegel...

But for most women, is that true? Just asking, not wanting to hijack the thread or anything...










well, it's what the sOBs are telling women. one doc said that he'd much rather see his own wife have cesareans just because of all the prolapse/incontience problems he sees in his practice with older women.

what they forget is that the way vaginal birth is done in our culture is creating more pelvic floor problems, not vaginal birth itself. forced pushing, supine positioning, vacuum extractors, forceps, episiotomy, reaming of the tissues, etc.


----------



## MamaTaraX (Oct 5, 2004)

Quote:

Seriously, pamamidwife, is that true?

I have had four homebirths, vaginally, and I am now in the menopause, and I honestly do not have any incontinence problems......kegel,kegel,kegel...

But for most women, is that true? Just asking, not wanting to hijack the thread or anything...
Even c/s moms should do kegels. Espeically if they labored any first. The body still loosens and opens and thinks it'sgoing to birth vaginally. Something elsea lot of people who have c/s believe (Idoubt anyone around here!) is that you don'thave bleeding post-partum or it's less.I have quite a few c/s friends who will tell you that'snot true either and at least one of them is a Kegel queen because of incontinence.

On another Kegel note: nobody talked about Kegels for years. My mom had four kids, we each wereborn with the "help" of an episiotomy and now my mom has incontinence issues. She said she wished someone had told herabout Kegels years ago. She was in awe watching the nurse do perineal massage to me when I birthed my first. She had no idea that a perineum could be saved like that. I feel bad for her. anyway, that's all off-topic









Namaste, Tara
mama to Doodle (6), Butterfly (2), and Rythm (due at home 1/06)


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

, but I remember my mw saying that prolapse and incontinence can also occur from the pregnancy itself. Just from all of the weight pressing down into the pelvis. So, just because a person gets a c-section it doesn't mean that incontinence or prolapse isn't going to happen.


----------



## MrsMoe (May 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *applejuice*
I had read that Madonna had her first caesarean section surgery because of FTP, and her second for placenta praevia.

But who really knows about these people!

I had also read that most of the caesareans in the celebrity community are scheduled not just for vanity, but because of Herpes outbreaks...







, but then I do have a friend who delivered her #5 at home with an unexpected (?how can that be?) Herpes outbreak - ! He is just fine.


Now that wouldnt' shock me. There is a lot of promiscuity in the celebrity world.

Re: tightness of vagina and urinary issues. I had a vaginal delivery... and I was just as tight after as I was before once I healed. I've always been told that I was really snug - not to be embarassing, just stating as a medical thing. And no issues with bladder or urination. And none of my girlfriends who had vaginal deliveries have ever said a word to me about any urinary issues... sounds like hogwash to me.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Sorry I can't think of Britney without seeing the cover of a lad magazine over here with her in all her glory and the headline 'Get a pound of Britney's Pears'

I would love to see someone like her with her pears out and a baby latched on for all the world to see. Hopefully she wil have a waterbirth and talk about it endlessly.

A bit OT but there is a tv presenter here called Davina McCall who is mad about pregnancy and birth. She is very very glam and had her first child at home with a private midwife. And she talks about it endlessly in the media. I love it!


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:

I had read that Madonna had her first caesarean section surgery because of FTP, and her second for placenta praevia.
I remember her second baby was unexpectedly early around 35 weeks so I could believe placenta praevia that caused an emergency c-section.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doodlebugsmom*







, but I remember my mw saying that prolapse and incontinence can also occur from the pregnancy itself. Just from all of the weight pressing down into the pelvis. So, just because a person gets a c-section it doesn't mean that incontinence or prolapse isn't going to happen.

That is precisely what I thought...!

Thank you!


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pamamidwife*
well, it's what the sOBs are telling women. one doc said that he'd much rather see his own wife have cesareans just because of all the prolapse/incontience problems he sees in his practice with older women.

what they forget is that the way vaginal birth is done in our culture is creating more pelvic floor problems, not vaginal birth itself. forced pushing, supine positioning, vacuum extractors, forceps, episiotomy, reaming of the tissues, etc.

Thank you!


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mom2six*
It was actually sent to me by my dh, a rabbi, who added a line that he was going to 'bless the tub' before the birth. :LOL).

I give up!

O. K. , Mother to six beautiful children, how exactly does a rabbi "bless the tub" before the birth?

(Because I am a recovering Catholic, I have a picture of a Rabbi bending over a birthing tub, † blessing it...! Sacreligious for sure!)

Hope I did not insult you.

just asking ...


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

Yeah, I heard she's already signed the papers for a scheduled cesarean. That way, everything can be planned neatly around the schedule book.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wasabi*
I remember her second baby was unexpectedly early around 35 weeks so I could believe placenta praevia that caused an emergency c-section.

I read placental abruption. But also... it is common in Hollywood to have your c-birth early to avoid the last trimester stretch...


----------



## sweetpea333 (Jul 2, 2005)

Pandora114 said:


> yeah I am suprised that she didn't march up to the Elective Cesarian signup sheet and put her name down in big red letters.
> 
> I'm glad she doesn't think herself too posh to push
> 
> ...


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

umm I wasn't being sarcastic.

And yeah I do want the # to her plastic surgeon. My body is abhorant in *MY* eyes. no amount of fitness training is helping.

For cripes sakes, it's MY body I can bloody well hate it if I want to!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaTaraX*
Even c/s moms should do kegels. Espeically if they labored any first. The body still loosens and opens and thinks it'sgoing to birth vaginally. Something elsea lot of people who have c/s believe (Idoubt anyone around here!) is that you don'thave bleeding post-partum or it's less.I have quite a few c/s friends who will tell you that'snot true either and at least one of them is a Kegel queen because of incontinence.

No problems with incontinence here - at least so far - after three c-sections. But, I have almost no sensation in my bladder right now. The only way I know when I have to use the bathroom is that my incision will start to hurt from the pressure. So, I can well believe the surgery and/or the pregnancy itself can cause problems in this area.

And, I've always been a Kegel queen, so no problem there. I discovered them when I was 17, and have done them regularly ever since.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

According to People magazine, it's a definite c/s. Brings back memories of Denise Richards who scheduled hers so Charlie could be there. She went into labor a week early and still opted fr the c/s.







My tummy may have always been a little fluffy, but my c/s definitely didn't help!


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

Too bad if she isn't having a water birth--would be a great way to help spread the word about less widespread birthing options!

About the incontinence and vaginal birth issue, I remember reading (I forget where) about a study of incontinence in Catholic nuns (who had never had children). My recollection is that their rate of incontinence was the same as the general population.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

http://www.oabrelief.com/oab/childbirth-bladder.asp


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Full Heart*
http://www.oabrelief.com/oab/childbirth-bladder.asp

Wow, FH, that was fast! You rock!


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pamamidwife*
well, it's what the sOBs are telling women. one doc said that he'd much rather see his own wife have cesareans just because of all the prolapse/incontience problems he sees in his practice with older women.

what they forget is that the way vaginal birth is done in our culture is creating more pelvic floor problems, not vaginal birth itself. forced pushing, supine positioning, vacuum extractors, forceps, episiotomy, reaming of the tissues, etc.

Nice theory, except that it doesn't hold up to scrutiny. A study of nuns who had never given birth found the same rate of prolapse, bladder problems, etc. as women who had given birth!

ETA: Whoops, see other people made the same point. And the moral of the story - read to the end before posting!


----------



## soulsistah (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandora114*
I wonder if she's gonna poop roses when she pushes?









Because everyone knows famous people are perfect and have perfect births....the trumpets will sound and the "Aaaahhhh" light will shine down while she has a perfect crown over an intact peri.....it could happen! lol But I'm not bitter, (nasty tear, reconstruct surgery, long story) lol


----------



## cathicog (May 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandora114*
I wonder if she's gonna poop roses when she pushes?









:LOL Too Funny!! I bet she thinks she will!!:ROFLOL


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *applejuice*
I had read that Madonna had her first caesarean section surgery because of FTP, and her second for placenta praevia.

Well Madonna has been intimate with Dennis Rodman, and Denis Rodman's ex wife wrote a tell-all where she describes how she contracted herpes from Mr. Rodman, so I always figured...


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

That is what I read...Your version is probably truer, as I have read that most celebrity caesareans are from herpes infections...


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Well, then the stars should hire midwives. We don't automatically section you for herpes.









I always assumed it was for the complimentary tummy tuck.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Nah, I remember when Madonna gave birth the first time - she labored for a long time before the c/sec. I read an interview where she said that she was so shocked b/c her sisters had had natural childbirth and no problems with delivery, and she was scared to death of a c/sec. Yet after 'x' number of hours of labor, she was begging for one. Second one was for a total previa. Yes, I read too many pages of People magazine from the L&D waiting room when I worked nights







.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheena*
I always assumed it was for the complimentary tummy tuck.


















:


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mom2six*
Nah, I remember when Madonna gave birth the first time - she labored for a long time before the c/sec. I read an interview where she said that she was so shocked b/c her sisters had had natural childbirth and no problems with delivery, and she was scared to death of a c/sec. Yet after 'x' number of hours of labor, she was begging for one. Second one was for a total previa. Yes, I read too many pages of People magazine from the L&D waiting room when I worked nights







.

What I actually heard about Madonna was that she wanted a home birth, and then when she was being rolled into the operating room, she was saying that she was ready for her nose job.


----------

